# Hunchback joke



## Alan221 (Oct 14, 2009)

I've just been reading through the jokes, maybe it's just my infantile sense of humour, but this one always makes me chuckle;

Quasimodo comes home from school and sees his mum in the kitchen with a wok.
"Is it Chinese for tea, mum?" asks Quasi
"No it isn't, I'm just gonna iron you a shirt for tomorrow" replies mum.

Forgive me, i've just tested and i'm at 2.8 - gimme choccy!!!


----------



## HelenP (Oct 14, 2009)

Took a while for that one to sink in !! 

xx


----------



## am64 (Oct 14, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Took a while for that one to sink in !!
> 
> xx



Ditto hahahahah


----------



## Steff (Oct 15, 2009)

that did take some looking over a few times lol


----------

